# hetty hen



## craigyo (Sep 28, 2009)

weve just bought two chickens Hetty and Betty, we believe theyre polish chickens, ive only got a photo of hetty tho as betty is still really shy and hides away when i come with the camera lol. When i first saw them with their weird feathers on their heads i just burst out laughing lol id never seen chickens look like them before. Sorry for the poo photo, all my photos ive posted today have been poo im using a new camera and the picture quality is really poor


----------



## craigyo (Sep 28, 2009)

hmmm 37 views and no replies, guessing no1 likes hetty hen then lol.


----------



## Lucky'09 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow Groovy 

I Love Hetty :d


----------



## craigyo (Sep 28, 2009)

lol bloomin heck i cant believe some1 has actually replied to this thread, seems people only comment on threads made by their friends on here. 

thankyou lucky she is quite groovy isnt she lol, shes a lovely little chicken aswell very friendly.


----------



## annianni (Jul 15, 2009)

craigyo said:


> hmmm 37 views and no replies, guessing no1 likes hetty hen then lol.


She's gorgeous - This might help.


----------



## Lucky'09 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love chickens  just with having a small garden and having a rabbit and a dog which both own it I don't think chickens would be a great idea but there are chickens down the road from us we buy the eggs and then they can make the noise chickens are just totally awesome :001_tt2:


----------



## Miss Lily (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool! When you said poo photos I thought you meant a pic of some chicken poo, lol! Now I realise what you meant! Hetty is having a bad hair day, bless her!


----------



## Lucky'09 (Aug 2, 2009)

A grooy hair day I think you may find I find that bit rather coool best bit about her to be honest makes Hetty well .... Hetty


----------



## craigyo (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for the nice comments guys sorry for the late reply ive been busy over the last week and not been able to get on here. ill take some better pics of her and my other polish chicken soon


----------



## Lucky'09 (Aug 2, 2009)

God dont worry no one expects you to be on this 24/7  we just love hearing about hetty can't wait too see thee other oneee :001_tt2:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

OMG she is gorjus! Im hoping to add a few chickens in a few years, OH says if i have my way well end up with a zoo lol!


----------



## krazyman7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome 2 Chickens In The Garden

nice polish


----------

